# Création appli pour lire un flipbook sur Ipad



## MisterApp (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je publie chaque mois un webzine accessible uniquement sur internet sous la forme d'un flipbook. 

Afin de proposer un support supplémentaire, j'aurais bien voulu proposer ce webzine pour Ipad.

Y a-t-il moyen de créer une appli qui permettrait aux possesseurs d'avoir gratuitement chaque mois le nouveau webzine sur leur Ipad ?


----------



## albedo83 (23 Juillet 2011)

MisterApp a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je publie chaque mois un webzine accessible uniquement sur internet sous la forme d'un flipbook.
> 
> ...



tu peux preciser ? t'as un exemple ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2011)

Il n'y a pas de moyens simples de faire ce genre de logiciel aujourd'hui. Ça devrait arriver.

Le mieux est de créer un site web adapté, ça sera aussi simple non ?


----------

